# Carinthia



## kmc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello all,
My brother and i are trying to find info on our late brother in law Sydney Dennis Howard,who we always knew as Dennis.
We understand that he was a cook on the CORINTHIA and that he was drowned at sea in the 1960s.
Any info would be appreciated.Date of death,cir***stances,where Dennis is buried etc.
Kmc.


----------

